# Pink's Half Pink Retro Glam Updo



## aziajs (Oct 13, 2007)

I love this hairstyle.  Can any of you hair experts tell me how to do this?


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for posting this! I'm also wondering how to do this hairstyle.


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry.. I can't help but I really like this too. Anyone??


----------



## kimb (Oct 16, 2007)

I think her hair is short and its just curled abit and hairsprayed back to set the waves.  Also its obviously colored. I dont know if this helped. hope it did.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_I think her hair is short and its just curled abit and hairsprayed back to set the waves.  Also its obviously colored. I dont know if this helped. hope it did._

 
yeah i agree
her hair is really short so i guess they just kinda curled it and put it back.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd probably curl it, maybe with 1 inch (maybe 1 1/2 inch) curling iron, then comb/fingercomb the curls out. I'd probably use a wax or pomade (they make a lot of them for short hair) and work it through the hair as directed (i guess after the curling was done..) The front looks teased, then backcombed to smooth it out. I'd kind of finger style it afterwards, to direct it the way u want it to look. Then finish off with hairspray.

As for the pink...it'd be hard to get the hair pink unless it was blonde/bleached already. Hope this helps


----------

